# Poll: Do Your Children Share Your Love of Classical Music?



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

For those of you who have children (grandchildren and so on) do they share your love of classical music?

I missed out the r in "your" in the title my apologise. 
[Admin edit: fixed the title]


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Where's the poll???

My answer would be a resounding ABSOLUTELY NOT.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

itywltmt said:


> Where's the poll???
> 
> My answer would be a resounding ABSOLUTELY NOT.


The poll is there or at least it is for me.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I have no children, but my parents don't like classical music.


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

I will make them love it.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> The poll is there or at least it is for me.


Now it is...


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

This is an interesting question, but I cannot answer the poll because I have two children one of whom is a classical cellist and obviously LOVES classical music while the other never listens to it.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

^^same. I was actually re-introduced to classical music through one of my sons, and I share another interest (baseball) with my other son. I am the Venn diagram intersect for them because they have no interests in common with one another.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> This is an interesting question, but I cannot answer the poll because I have two children one of whom is a classical cellist and obviously LOVES classical music while the other never listens to it.





Lunasong said:


> ^^same. I was actually re-introduced to classical music through one of my sons, and I share another interest (baseball) with my other son. I am the Venn diagram intersect for them because they have no interests in common with one another.


I didn't plan for this scenario my apologise. I come from a family of musicians and classical music lovers. My friends also share my love classical music but I guess this may be highly unusual outside of my little niche.

Perhaps it was because I would have gotten rid of the un-classical child like so many unwanted kittens at the first opportunity. 

*(please note I do not condone the drowning of kittens)*​


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't have children. My five year old sister seems to be very very interested in contemporary classical music (especially Michael Nyman and Stockhausen) and can recognise several pieces of music by Nyman if I even just play the first two bars. She has been wanting to play the harp since she was three, but also has taken interest in the piano and violin. My eleven year old sister (who learns piano and trumpet (wants to do jazz)) has taught my five year old sister some piano basics and how to play "Hot Cross Buns." So I started her on *Ligeti's* Musica Ricercata.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

My son grew up in a mixed bag of musical interests. His mother was really into <shrug> metal and rap-crap, whereas I was the one who appreciated and promoted Classical music. He loves it all ... but has a strong preference for classical. He can play a myriad of brass and woodwind instruments with great success.

I never pushed him to follow in my footsteps as a pianist/organist, although now at age 25 he is expressing some interest in learning. He is always my page turner at those venues where I am an accompanist or solo performer - he enjoys watching me play and sees the thrill that I experience when at the console leading a church hymn for a congregation of 900+ singers.

Sure, I would love to see him become a classical organist, and I certainly qualify to teach him the ropes ... when I finally retire from my organist position, there is nobody in line to take my job ... young people have way too many distractions in this day and age. I began playing in church at age 12, and have kept at it now in my 52nd year of playing.

Kh


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I think a good rule of thumb is: no kid is ever going to like the subject of "Do your kids enjoy [...]?" You never see thread titles like "Do your kids share your love of Call of Duty?"


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes and no.

When my oldest son and I went shopping for CDs together we fought over the same things, Luc Ferrari, Varese, stuff like that. He still gets my duplicates. (I buy things I already have, yes. Wanna fight?) He has a degree in computer music composition from UC Santa Cruz.

When he was growing up, my middle son's favorite piece was Alice Shields' _Coyote,_ an electroacoustic extract from _Shaman_ in which the shaman turns into a coyote and back into a shaman. His first CD came out last year. (Drum & bass, Jazz, Jungle.)

When he was growing up, my youngest son only wanted to play drums. So he did. So he does, beautifully. Once we were driving from Redlands to San Diego with a couple of his buddies. I put some _Merzbow_ on, and about a half an hour into it, I noticed that he had fallen asleep. When we got to San Diego he woke up and said "Merzbow is so soothing, isn't it daddy?"

Why, yes. Yes it is!

They all three had a funk/reggae band for awhile with one of their friends.

They all have a deep and abiding respect for avant garde and experimental musics (which they express by saying "but that's not real music" and then giggling like little kids) but none of them ever got too interested in anything earlier than Varese.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm with Callum here. I don't have any children and my parents are not remotely interested in classical music. In fact, nobody in my entire extended family has any interest, nor did any of my friends I've ever had. My fiancee is the first and only person I have in my life who shares my liking of classical, and luckily that includes avant-garde stuff. I also have a classmate who is a music major studying piano and she loves classical, but despises anything modern. She seems to cringe even at the mention of Ravel.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

No children also. Parents can't understand why I spend all those money on concerts and CDs.
Most of my friends who profess their love of "classical music" don't even know who Ravel or Mussorgsky are. Or even Tchaikovsky.
The fact that I have a hard time bringing a companion to concerts is utterly pathetic. I sometimes can't stand looking like an asocial dork.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Well I'm the oldest of 8 children and we're all classical musicians (in training of course) who enjoy the music at least to a degree if not a great deal. I plan on playing almost exclusively art music for my children if/when I acquire some(children that is).


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Lenfer said:


> I didn't plan for this scenario my apologise. I come from a family of musicians and classical music lovers. My friends also share my love classical music but I guess this may be highly unusual outside of my little niche.
> 
> Perhaps it was because I would have gotten rid of the un-classical child like so many unwanted kittens at the first opportunity.
> 
> *(please note I do not condone the drowning of kittens)*​


Hahaha, I like your humor, including a disclaimer for kittens by not infanticide...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, he seems a bit interested in a certain piece or two (I don't remember which ones), and the Chopin nocturnes helped him relax the other night. That's as far as he's gotten. I can tell you the kid doesn't seem to like Mahler.....he acts really moody when I put it on in the car. Darn toddlers have no sophistication of taste :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't have any kids of my own, but each year I discover that several of my students do. In fact, one of them will be performing on NPR's "From the Top" in October!


----------



## Krisena (Jul 21, 2012)

If I ever get kids, I'm going tell them that they'll have to decide what music to like for themselves, but if they want to, they can come to me and I'll show them everything.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

When i am at my 40s and decide to get a kid i make sure that he/she will be the next Mozart! If he/she doesn't love music, i think that i have to adopt him/her away... >_>......<_<....>_>......<_<.... Just joking...


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

How about nieces and nephews ? I have a niece who is the sweetest girl in the world and she likes classical music,I'm very glad to say .


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Wagner's operas *are* my children.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I don't have any kids of my own, but each year I discover that several of my students do. In fact, one of them will be performing on NPR's "From the Top" in October!


Re-reading this suggests a possible misunderstanding: Several of my students *do love classical music*. (Rather than they do have children!)


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Wagner's operas *are* my children.


I didn't think it was allowed for parents to have a favourite child though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2012)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I think a good rule of thumb is: no kid is ever going to like the subject of "Do your kids enjoy [...]?" You never see thread titles like "Do your kids share your love of Call of Duty?"


My kids share my love of Half-Life. My youngest son shares my love of Radiohead (in fact, he started it!), my oldest son shares my love of football...


----------

